# Brown stringy discharge



## cocoon love

Hi lovely people,
I'm 7 wks with my first and very excited, apprehensive, overwhelmed, HAPPY!
Im also a bit worried- the last few days I've been passing brown stringy discharge (seeing it on tissue after weeing)/ getting some brown spotting/ some mild pain-cramps. I went to emergency the other day and had both an ultrasound and transvaginal scan, to determine whether I had an ectopic or any other complications.It was amazing to see an actual gestational sac and yolk sac and a small shape that was the embryo! They measured me and said that I was earlier than i thought, thinking I was 9 wks when i was 7.Thats all irrelevant i think, but i AM worried about this discharge! Has anyone else experienced it? Any explanations or thoughts are very very welcome. Thankyou first trimester mums and mums to be! xo


----------



## storm4mozza

sorry cant offer much advice but i was told only to worry if i got blood and cramps. did u ask the hospital about it? what did they say?


----------



## tu123

Hi hunny
I had quite a bit with my daughter. On the scan it showed that i was clearly still bleeding around the placenta and inplantation site. So everything was considered fine:thumbup:

And the CM is brown so it is old blood that as taken a few days to travel "out".

Sounds like your bean is thoroughly burrowing into your uterus:thumbup:


----------



## cocoon love

They mentioned that it could be the first signs of miscarriage, but not likely.If it is the case, i need to sit it out and wait and see. Either way, i have to go in and get another scan in 2 weeks, that way they'll be able to see that it isnt/wasnt a miscarriage (or a missed miscarriage) and also to check for the best case scenario of the beating heart.They did the scans to rule out an ectopic preg.I've just been reading posts on here in regards to the sringy stuff and it seems that many women are told not to worry and that it is common.Im going with that! So you are having your second. How is it all going?


----------



## cocoon love

Tu123- the sounds of lil bean burrowing into the uterus is music to my ears!Thankyou for your thoughts.This is my first day posting,I joined in Sept when i thought I had conceived but it was wishful thinking it turned out.I feel quite 'spun-out' really that Im am actually pregant, having had dreamed about it for so long. it feels so nice to have a voice and also feel the support! I think maybe , i hope, i will start to feel more grounded about it all after i tell my family.It sounds really strange, and this might highlight my my' spun-out' feelings but Im feeling ,um other-worldly.Haha, that is the only word I can come up with.Oh dear, haha.
Yep so I have been reading today that the sign of 'brown stuff' is common. 
Hope to seeyou on here later on! xo


----------



## bluecathy1978

Did they see a heartbeat on your scan? I had too been having brown spotting for the last few days with cramping. I went for an emergency scan yesterday and they could not find a heartbeat and said the baby was 7-8 weeks when my dates put me closer to 11 weeks. The sonographer said it didnt look good but I am going back in 2 weeks to have another scan to check if there has been any progress. I am praying for a miracle. She did see a fetal pole so maybe I have got my dates wrong and when I did a pregnancy test at home it took literally 1 second for two very dark pink lines to appear so I pressume my hcg levels are still very high.

There is always hope and I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## cocoon love

Hi Blu,
No they didnt see a heartbeat.They said it was too early.Initially my dates had me at 9weeks, so similar situation to you i guess.However, my dates were taken from my last period, Oct 24. which was an unusally early period for me.So that may or may not complicate things in regards to dating-eg- unusually timed ovulation maybe? But if i did ovulate two weeks after my period, it would make me 6 weeks from ovulation (2weeks younger) afterall.I ASSUMED during the time of te scan when they said it was measuring 6 weeks that it means 6 weeks OLD i.e from ovulation.
Are you dating yours from your last period, as the medics do initially? If so you may have your dates off? Or are you dating yours from your suspected ovulation/conception date? 
Yes, there is always hope! I have read that a heart beat is hard to detect on a sonogram even at 7-8 weeks for some people.
I too have to go back in two weeks for a scan to check it is growing/still there.Be in touch and stay positive!
Fingers crossed for you too and thankyou! xo


----------



## cocoon love

just in case of any confusion- it was 6 weeks last week when i had the scan- half way into 7th week now.Gee- well i think i am!!
big hug


----------



## Adoraza

Hi lovelies, and hi cocoon love! :hi:

How are you? I'm about 4-5 weeks and noticed the same thing. :shrug: I see a light beige / light brown discharge when I wipe. It happened just this morning. I'm actually very worried, but trying not to entertain or drown in my negative thoughts. I hope this turns out well for us. Sending good vibes and fingers crossed. keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## seany3

I've Got this today too and feeling pretty freaked hope all is ok for us I'm stuck I'n work so can't even do anything about it :( xx


----------



## Excited4First

Hi Seany - Just wanted to let you know that I too had brown stringy CM at around 6-7 weeks then again at 9 weeks. It was mostly after sex with my hubby that I noticed it. Could this be the case for you? When I mentioned it to my doc, they said everything was normal and sometimes that happens. It was not red blood and I did not have any cramping other than normal light twinges and what felt like stretching. Hope this eases your mind as well! :)


----------



## minimoo90

I had the same after a bleed at 9wks, lasted 2wks.
At this early stage a mm missed on a scan (which can be done due to baby's size) can mark you back. I was marked back a week, scared me poopless so we payed for a scan and turned out the nurse had gotten me wound up over nothing.

I know it sounds silly but if there is a HB don't worry. With all the stretching and growing, there cal be little bleeds.


----------



## bluecathy1978

cocoon love said:


> Hi Blu,
> No they didnt see a heartbeat.They said it was too early.Initially my dates had me at 9weeks, so similar situation to you i guess.However, my dates were taken from my last period, Oct 24. which was an unusally early period for me.So that may or may not complicate things in regards to dating-eg- unusually timed ovulation maybe? But if i did ovulate two weeks after my period, it would make me 6 weeks from ovulation (2weeks younger) afterall.I ASSUMED during the time of te scan when they said it was measuring 6 weeks that it means 6 weeks OLD i.e from ovulation.
> Are you dating yours from your last period, as the medics do initially? If so you may have your dates off? Or are you dating yours from your suspected ovulation/conception date?
> Yes, there is always hope! I have read that a heart beat is hard to detect on a sonogram even at 7-8 weeks for some people.
> I too have to go back in two weeks for a scan to check it is growing/still there.Be in touch and stay positive!
> Fingers crossed for you too and thankyou! xo

It is the waiting that is killing me and I am obsessing with searching the web for similar stories and checking what is happening when I go to the loo :( I am still having brown spotting, sometimes it get a bit heavier then goes for a few hours. This has been happening for a week now.

I told my friend today. We found out we were pregnant within a few weeks of each other. She phoned me this morning and asked me if I was ok. I said I would speak to her later this afternoon as I knew she was having her dating scan today and didnt want to worry her but she guessed and I just sobbed on the phone to her. Luckily her scan was ok but I really wish my little bean wasnt getting its wings x


----------



## cocoon love

Hi Adoraza! Yep, mine is still there this morning, although no 'stringy stuff' just small amounts of the brown when im wiping.Im feeling very hopeful and you should be too. After reading all I can find on the subject,Ive determined that it is 'normal'.I was laying in bed last night, and went 'within' to use my instincts to see if all feels ok. And it does.When worry sets in, as it so likes to do, flip it on its head and visualise a strong glowing bubble (uterus?) full of life.Sounds airy fairy, but Im using these sorts of techniques at the moment, cos worry has literally made me sick in the past.Make a pact (and connection maybe) with your bub to be your most positive self.take it easy! xo


----------



## cocoon love

Stay positive Blu, 
However lovely and special it is to have a close preg friend sharing your journey with you, remember to celebrate her joys without letting her successes cause more doubt in your mind - (because you are having different experiences/symptoms) I too have a close friend and we are under 2 wks apart and because i know myself and how i can compare myself to others and worry, Ive decided to keep a little healthy distance from her.Just like everyone has different ideas about mothering, so does our bodies about growing a life.if you need to cry, CRY, but use it a release and not to wind yourself up with more worry. Im saying this to directly to myself too as I write to you sorry if Im sounding too direct.Im the queen of worry believe me, Im just fast realising that that worrying can be harmful in itself. trust nature.Keep smiling and be good to you xo


----------



## cocoon love

Seems that it a common thing Seany.Imagine in the days of no technology and no preg testing etc, our bodies have to give us loud messages that we are growing a life so we take extra care of ourselves-(including less stress and worry, as hard as that may be in rality at times like these! ;}. ) Just another thought, thats all. Stay positive.x


----------



## Adoraza

Thank you for the beautiful & encouraging words cocoonlove :hugs: i am staying positive and doing my best to look at the bright side & visualizing a healthy baby. I know worrying too much is useless. Thank you again for putting the right perspective and easing my mind. wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. Stay in touch! hugs.... xx


----------



## cocoon love

sad to say i miscarried.thankyou for your support


----------

